# des flétrissures perpétuelles sur le despotisme



## shrania

1.       ...;des flétrissures perpétuelles sur le despotisme;...


  Il senso di questa cosa  mi è molto oscuro; intende delle asserzioni che vanno sempre a discapito del despotismo? 
la perifrasi è una delle voci in un elenco di argomenti trattati da un certo autore in una certa opera


----------



## matoupaschat

Suppongo che l'origine della frase sia la stessa opera del tuo altro thread.
_"...; des flétrissures perpétuelles sur le despotisme;"_ sono uno dei tratti principali dell'opera (_"...:voilà les principaux traits de cet ouvrage"_). Mi sembra che les flétrissures siano insieme un marchio d'infamia e una condanna. L'uso della preposizione "sur", insolito, lo lascia pensare. Guarda le due voci *Flétrissure1 et 2 * sul TLFi e capirai meglio.


----------



## shrania

Verissimo, mi domando però in che senso però: io lo intendo come "attacchi costanti al despotismo" ma sento che viene persa un'altra parte dell'accezione con cui è stato scritto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Alla fine, credo che tu abbia ragione, non vedo altra soluzione...


----------



## shrania

Si, così esplicita un certo senso di disapprovazione. Grazie infinite per i chiarimenti!


----------



## matoupaschat

Intanto, ho modificato la mia risposta. La verità è tra le due: anche in francese il significato originale mi risulta difficile da capire, la lingua usata è antiquata, anzi arcaica


----------

